# When will this bull**** end



## casiocasio10 (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Derrel (Mar 19, 2013)

When you move to Florida!!!!


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 19, 2013)

Derrel said:


> When you move to Florida!!!!



It snows in Florida


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 19, 2013)

I couldn't agree more. Enough already!


----------



## David444 (Mar 19, 2013)

casiocasio10 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > When you move to Florida!!!!
> ...


Not like 
that.


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 19, 2013)

Like that here too.  Ten below this morning, zero mid-day & snowing.  

BTW, if you want the snow to look white use +1 stop exposure compensation.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 19, 2013)

Derrel said:


> When you move to Florida!!!!



84 degrees here today!


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 19, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > When you move to Florida!!!!
> ...



wow


----------



## techniker (Mar 19, 2013)

No kidding man it's almost April and we got about a foot.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 19, 2013)

55 and showers here on the Wet Coast...


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 19, 2013)

techniker said:


> No kidding man it's almost April and we got about a foot.



Snow... sucks


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 19, 2013)

Snow is good bourbon drinking weather.


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 19, 2013)

even bad burbon drinkin weather


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 19, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> even bad burbon drinkin weather


 I've never had a weather that wasn't suitable for a dram or 6.


----------



## jamborras (Mar 19, 2013)

burrrr!!! or az! been beautiful and in the 80s, pool lounging weather


----------



## Pallycow (Mar 19, 2013)

Ya we got about a foot and a half...even nearing two I think.  Going to make for great pics tomorrow morning, assuming I wake up. lol


----------



## Pallycow (Mar 19, 2013)

jamborras said:


> burrrr!!! or az! been beautiful and in the 80s, pool lounging weather




pics or it never happened....


just sayin


----------



## jamborras (Mar 19, 2013)

im on it 
let me look...


----------



## Pallycow (Mar 19, 2013)

*wags tail*


----------



## jamborras (Mar 19, 2013)

talk about pressure! ok I didnt find any.. but I have proof still.. give me a couple!


----------



## jamborras (Mar 19, 2013)

:meh:
my "self portrait" for the day.. who can wear shorts in the snow?? Pool lounge weather proven!!!


----------



## Pallycow (Mar 20, 2013)

lol, is that for facebook?  cell phone, check, mirror, check, cant see your face...check.

lol

crazy mainers wear shorts in snow btw


----------



## Pallycow (Mar 20, 2013)

still  hottie though, thanks for sharing.  ;-)


----------



## jamborras (Mar 20, 2013)

no facebook buddy it was just for you
i should have known better posting such a horrific pic on this photography forum! my apologies. I will try harder next time!


----------



## Pallycow (Mar 20, 2013)

lol.  I appreciate the effort, and sometimes ya just make do with what you have... ;-)


----------



## mishele (Mar 20, 2013)

Missed out on the late night peep show...lol Dang!


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 20, 2013)

Rip off. I want a refund


----------



## Rick50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Just to say that some of us have a different view.
I actually love the winter months and don't like the summer so much.
In the winter the temperatures are low in the desert and I can play. In the summer it's too hot
and I stay home or stay along the shore. So I prefer the winter months.


----------



## kathyt (Mar 20, 2013)

Embrace it. Bundle up and get out there and shoot!


----------



## jamborras (Mar 20, 2013)

It's absolutely awful mid summer, 120 degrees for days... But early mornings are amazing. The runner in me appreciates them. Most of the summer we flock to the west coast beaches, anyway I didn't mean to take over this post! Sheesh, so rude.


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 20, 2013)

Welcome to the first day of spring.  Snow on the ground here too!


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 20, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> even bad burbon drinkin weather



Oldhippy, you got me with that one. lol  << literally


----------



## Boutte (Mar 20, 2013)

Meanwhile, in New Orleans


----------



## e.rose (Mar 20, 2013)

I dunno, but stop sending me your damn cold air, where ever you are.... it was 70 degrees here last week and now they're calling for flurries on Friday.

MAKE IT STOP!!!!


----------



## pgriz (Mar 20, 2013)

e.rose said:


> I dunno, but stop sending me your damn cold air, where ever you are.... it was 70 degrees here last week and now they're calling for flurries on Friday.
> 
> MAKE IT STOP!!!!



Hey! Don't complain. We just got another 15-16 inches and another 1-2 predicted overnight. And I thought we'd be actually started on spring, since I saw (or was that a dream?) green grass before this latest dump. And I know, from the radar maps, that this came from the south. So Emily, what do you have to say for yourself sending us all that snow?!


----------



## sm4him (Mar 20, 2013)

pgriz said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno, but stop sending me your damn cold air, where ever you are.... it was 70 degrees here last week and now they're calling for flurries on Friday.
> ...



All I can say is, there is a REASON I live in the south! And honestly, the older I get, the more I think it may have to be FURTHER south.  But if I got a snow like ^^^THAT ^^^ this late in the year? Yeah, I'd just kill myself. Or move. Moving seems slightly less drastic. :lmao:

Today in East TN:
Granted it's "only" about 55 degrees out. Which is awful. And it's going to be colder and rainy with a few flurries this weekend. Which is absolutely inexcusable.  Still--there is hope that Winter can't fight the battle much longer before Spring completely overtakes it:


----------



## Michael79 (Mar 20, 2013)

55 degrees, thats Beach weather here in New England!


----------



## pgriz (Mar 20, 2013)

Michael79 said:


> 55 degrees, thats Beach weather here in New England!



Yeah, at that temperature, everybody's got their skin bared to get some vitamin D replentishment.  

But the "true" sign of real spring here...  are flip-flops.  When they're out, you know it's safe to come out to play.


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 20, 2013)

pgriz said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno, but stop sending me your damn cold air, where ever you are.... it was 70 degrees here last week and now they're calling for flurries on Friday.
> ...



Just spoke with some family in Saskatchewan and they are not happy campers.  I was told it is 15 feet and packed tightly.  My snow angel jokes did not go over very well this time.  Now or soon the threat may be flooding when it starts to melt.  Ughhhhhhhhhhhhh,  why can't we just get them to move to Southern California.  Pretty much 65 to 75 degrees for the week.  No wonder I am such a wuss!!!!!


----------



## bunny99123 (Mar 20, 2013)

Move here, Ark, the weather changes all the time. Saturday in 70. Sunday misty cold rain and high 50. Never know what you will get! This year snow and a few years ago in the 70's on Christmas.

I would be depressed in that kind of weather, because I love boating and nature stuff!


----------



## sm4him (Mar 20, 2013)

pgriz said:


> Michael79 said:
> 
> 
> > 55 degrees, thats Beach weather here in New England!
> ...



It was 74 here on Saturday. Tonight after choir practice, we came out to find snow flurries falling!! :lmao: If you don't like the weather here, just stick around a minute, it'll change!

I know people who wear flip-flops pretty much year round, except maybe in the absolute heart of winter, January and February. I never wear them at all--I absolutely cannot stand that little part of the flip-flop that goes between your toes. :lmao: Seriously, I can't wear them, it gives me the heebies to have something between my toes like that!


----------



## pgriz (Mar 20, 2013)

Sharon, we share the view of that footwear.  They promote bad posture, the toe-clamping you need to do to keep them on is wearying, they are useless if you actually need traction, and they annoy the heck out of me (just hearing them!!) when they slap the heel when you walk.  I prefer more solid sandals that you can run and jump in.  But first...  we need some warm weather.  I actually miss swatting away the bugs.  Sigh.  only one more month....


----------



## e.rose (Mar 20, 2013)

pgriz said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno, but stop sending me your damn cold air, where ever you are.... it was 70 degrees here last week and now they're calling for flurries on Friday.
> ...



BUT THEY TOLD ME THERE WAS NO SNOW IN THE SOUTH!!!!!!!!!!!  That's why I MOVED here!!!


----------



## mishele (Mar 20, 2013)

Can someone tell me to stop looking at this thread!! The snow is sooo depressing!!


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 20, 2013)

mishele said:


> Can someone tell me to stop looking at this thread!! The snow is sooo depressing!!



i know it makes me soo sad.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 20, 2013)

However, when it does get warm, we make up for lost time.

.... among other things, dragon boat racing...


----------



## mishele (Mar 20, 2013)

I want a dragon...just sayin


----------



## pgriz (Mar 20, 2013)

(ok, but he's hiding...)


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 21, 2013)

Today started @ -10C & got up to -1C.  I was shopping with insulated boots on & saw a girl bare-foot in flip-flops in the parking lot of a plaza.  What the hell I thought.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 22, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> Today started @ -10C & got up to -1C. I was shopping with insulated boots on & saw a girl bare-foot in flip-flops in the parking lot of a plaza. What the hell I thought.



Probably an incurable optimist.  Or one of those women whose feet are effectively space-heaters.


----------

